# Shimano TLD 15



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Just recently purchased a Shimano TLD 15 reel.

I want to say that the "fighting drag lever" pulled me in to buying it. I have had limited success in being able to cast it very far at all. The reel looks more like a boat reel, but has anyone been able to cast it off the sand with success?

There isn't a tension spring to set for the spool. Do you have to pull back the lever 2/3 of the way down and use it as the tension setter?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

needds to have 17 to 20 pound line to be able to cast and at least 8 oz lure wieght to set the drag preset u need to put it into free spool then tighten or loseen the nob at the base of the lever cast it with the drag just out of free spool for max distance if you have smaller hands it can be hard too control because it is so big 

have fun playing w/ it but it makes a better king rigging fighting rod or boat rod


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah a tld is much more suited to boat fishing where you don't have to cast it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Tld*

Is one of the best reels made,or maybe *the best* >>>> For fighting a fish,durability,convenience of a lever drag,and just a good allround fishing reel,for boat or planks.. 

I've tried using that rascal for a "drummin reel",but take my word for it,it is one of the worst,bar none,casting reels on earth.Don't even think a full bottle of "liquid greese" in the bearings,or 15 magnets would slow it down enough..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

HEHE HEHE





ROFLMAO DD





Heck I'm crying.




Sorry Johnny Leo That is a great reel for the wrong application. I almost chocked on that one(I was eating peanut butter crackers(ritz). I wish more businesses would understand the importance of qualifying customers to gear weather it is a toaster or a sports car. But they just want a sale. Case in point the H2 is trying a different model after they did not reach GM's Goals(GEE I would like to know why? Same frame and wheelbase as a Yukon(same engines and tranny's too, with less interior room).


JL you have a great fighting reel but a lousy casting reel as DD put much better than I can(to many beers). The sad thing is you went into a store and said "I want one of those" and the dude selling it said ok and sold you the reel not even asking you what you where going to do with it. By doing this he wasted your money(unless the return policy of the store is in your favor, heck he may not know what it was meant for) or at least your time. Which is what really sucks. Oh by the way I was in retail sales(Comm) for 15 years with Circuit City with an extremely low return rate(heck managers had me fix problems regularly). I hated wasting someones time or money(since it is so hard to get).

Actually the reason I still posted this is to point out to many people that many times a item(reel or lure) is designed for a purpose no matter how limited it is and they perform best in that role. I would probably inquire the price you spent except I bought a fake TLD25 (BPS OML-25)and hope I did OK. I hope I don't sound to much like a ass(I'm sure I did). I hope even more that who ever sold it to you learns from this experience. Since they should be in the know and it is their fault.

Darn it is amazing what you can say under the influence. At least I at home.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry I posted that but I said alot that we all need to understand and remember. Ind I felt it fit to well I hope I did not offern you to much. But the dude who sold it to you messed up royal.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Digger said:


> Sorry I posted that but I said alot that we all need to understand and remember. Ind I felt it fit to well I hope I did not offern you to much. But the dude who sold it to you messed up royal.


Durn Digger, ya starting to sound like me....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That is scary. :--| 

I really never want to offend anybody. But in this case the seller sold the wrong product and that torks me to no end. So I left what I typed. It is understandable to sell someone a rod that may not be the best for them(A breakaway vs a OM) where personal prefrences and casting sytles rule. But a product that is flat out not made for that purpose. (sorry this struck a nerve)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Digger said:


> That is scary. :--|


Damn, now ya offended me too!!!!All this power from becoming a moderator has gone to your head...or was that th beer????  

BTW, I'm J/K with ya man.  

Sorry, I'll go sit in the corner now....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry to offed you. But I hate it when a product is made for a purpose and it is sold for something else.

I have had to many beers. 


And don't site in the corner. By the way I have no more power in this corner than you. And in the Va forum if I mess up I will not have it long. Heck if I mess up here I will not either. here where are the 2 beers clicking icon I need more.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man you are wasted, but here's your buddy's....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Dern Digger..*

How's your head feeling this mornin????  :--|


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just fine.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Digger said:


> Just fine.


 Cool,  just had to have an excuse for the :--| guy...  

OBTW,Johnnyleo,don't get rid of that reel,if you do send it my way..I don't drumfish all the time and have *plenty of uses for it,[email protected]!m good reel it is..*


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well if the jackass sold me the wrong product, I'm giving the guy in the mirror a middle finger. I purchased it at the Patrick AFB exchange on my own with no salesperson there. I picked it up for $117 with no sales tax being that it was on a military installation. I couldn't believe the setup they had for all of the fishing equipment at the exchange there. All of the reels, even the Penn Internationals, were sitting open on a shelf with no glass and lock in front of them! I couldn't justify myself to dropping $500 on a reel like that however. This was great being that I could open a box and check it out at will w/o having someone having to take them out of the case. And the rods were right next to them so I could pair them up and see how they felt in my hands. After doing some research on them, I noticed that I got a pretty good deal actually. Probably saved myself $30 bucks from buying it at the exchange.

Thanks for making sure that I was a dumbass on my own! HAHA! No harm, no harm. I've got a buddy with a boat here in Charleston that we go out on every once in a while. It will go great with the Penn 113H Special Senator I picked up on eBay too. I just need to find the stick to pair it up with for the Penn 4/0. Probably going to have to get some Tuna Sticks. I lost my Snoopy rod.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got a good reel...just not a caster...works as a dead sticker to...sometimes the tackle shop "help" doin't help...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Once again, I purchased this reel on my own with no help from anyone. Just need to find a good stick to pair it up with. Going to use it exclusively with boating. Might be overkill for kayak use.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> Once again, I purchased this reel on my own with no help from anyone. Just need to find a good stick to pair it up with. Going to use it exclusively with boating. Might be overkill for kayak use.


 Don't know if you yak down here,Johnny,but possibilities are endless on what could actually be caught in one of those things.. NOT ME mindya ,but one who's inclined to hop into one of those things and paddle out,troll a tideline,or anchor(guess you can do that?).. For a cobe,king,jack,big shark,summertime tarpon a tld15 would not be considered overkill.. If I were still in my 20's  ,I'd have her rigged on a "semi castable" boat rod,trolling livebait with a mid sized spinner in hand and a jig handy to throw at something...


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

$119? Not a bad price at all. Good boat reel and it will cast. (A little)


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

It doesn't cast. I'm giving up trying to do so.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Great reels!!!!!*

The TLD15 is a great reel for lots of different things, although casting it takes some doing and is not it's strong suit... They make great Drum and Cobia reels(pier) and are good for lots of different trolling applications...Striper, Kings, etc... The only issues I've had are you need to replace the drag washers more frequently than I would have thought... That said, I sent mine to Shimano and they fixed me up for free.... Good stuff.......... I have mine spooled with 30# Suffix and LOVE IT!! I have it on a 7' Penn Slammer rated for 20-50# line... Can't wait to get another reel to match the other rod I have........Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I've got mine matched up with a 7ft Penn Power Stick Plus. Also have an entire 1/4 lb spool of 30lb Berkley Big Game pink on it.

I think the stick might be a little on the weaker side if I do catch a screamer, but I haven't caught anything on it yet. Still trying to find a time to fish.


Scratch that. I have Ande pink line on it.

I have Big Game on the 113H.

What am I doing buying all of these "boat" reels?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

planning to king fish off the pier?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

actually looking towards a kayak purchase in the near future.

Going out on the ocean isn't too bad out here off of SC. I say that and those kids just got picked up off of Southport, NC after pushing off from Sully's Island, SC. I'll have VHF Radio and an EPIRB onboard.

I enjoy pier fishing, but I enjoy being out on the water. I blame it on being stationed on a cutter for my first tour of duty in the CG.


----------

